# Juggling Paramedic School and work as an EMT



## GothicTupac (Dec 12, 2013)

The nearest (accredited) paramedic program near me is at Riverside Community College, but the class meets Monday-Friday from 9am-6pm and this goes on for 12 months. Is it just me or is that ridiculously tough to manage while working as an EMT? Managing work schedule, sleep, school work, studying for exams, and basically no real downtime for a year. Does anyone have any advice? I really want this, but I really just don't think I can handle that.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 12, 2013)

Try to find out more info about the program. I have never heard of a program that is Monday-Friday for the full 12 months. More than likely it is Monday-Friday until didactic is done (a couple of months).


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 12, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Try to find out more info about the program. I have never heard of a program that is Monday-Friday for the full 12 months. More than likely it is Monday-Friday until didactic is done (a couple of months).



My program was like this for the first 6 months, then it eased off a bit, but your still gonna have another 600 hours or more clincals/field internship also. minimum national standard is around 1250 clock hours


----------



## GothicTupac (Dec 12, 2013)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> My program was like this for the first 6 months, then it eased off a bit, but your still gonna have another 600 hours or more clincals/field internship also. minimum national standard is around 1250 clock hours


were you working as an emt and going through your paramedic program at the same time? and if so how hard was it. i'm really intimidated by the thought of no sleep and still having to be out driving an ambulance AND keeping my mind focused in class (and out)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 12, 2013)

I did it, but not full time. I actually knew I was leaving my full time job in broadcasting to return to school to become a medic, so I banked enough money to live on while in school. 

My medic program ran didactic and clinical/field time concurrently, so I had very little off time for work, but I picked up a 24 at least once a week through medic school. It was a goo time to study and have my partner quiz me with flashcards. I don't think I could have worked a regular schedule during medic school though. We were just to busy with class, lab, ER an medic unit ride time.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 12, 2013)

GothicTupac said:


> were you working as an emt and going through your paramedic program at the same time? and if so how hard was it. i'm really intimidated by the thought of no sleep and still having to be out driving an ambulance AND keeping my mind focused in class (and out)



nah I went to part-time. I am not sure I could have done it fulltime during the classroom portion.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 12, 2013)

We have had employees stay full time as EMTs working 12 hour shifts 3 days a week and going to medic school for 4 days a week. They were either at work or at school and had no time for family or a social life at all. But they made it.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 12, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We have had employees stay full time as EMTs working 12 hour shifts 3 days a week and going to medic school for 4 days a week. They were either at work or at school and had no time for family or a social life at all. But they made it.



This is exactly what I did. It was tough but it wasn't that bad. My program only ran from late Aug - early June. You can do anything for 10 months.


----------



## GothicTupac (Dec 12, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> We have had employees stay full time as EMTs working 12 hour shifts 3 days a week and going to medic school for 4 days a week. They were either at work or at school and had no time for family or a social life at all. But they made it.


 that isn't my option. The class is 5 days a week 9am-6pm. They only offer one class per year. I'm probably just gonna save for a year and then try to make it through somehow by only working maybe one shift or something.. idk


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Dec 13, 2013)

There are other programs in Southern/Central California that are only 3-4 days a week. If you will not be able to make it through the program either physically or financially due to the 5 day a week ordeal, then maybe you can look at programs further away. I worked full time as an EMT during my program (Bakersfield) as did over 1/2 of my class, and we all passed. The key is to get hired somewhere that has a lower call volume so you will have time to study. Also, look for counties where EMTs work primarily 48 hour shifts if you need to work full time. It is a lot easier to study when you are at a station versus a roadside post. Like many paramedics will tell you, working full time during medic school sucks, but it is not impossible if you do it right.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 13, 2013)

GothicTupac said:


> that isn't my option. The class is 5 days a week 9am-6pm. They only offer one class per year. I'm probably just gonna save for a year and then try to make it through somehow by only working maybe one shift or something.. idk



Look into other programs. Not all programs are 5 days a week. Some programs are as little as 2 days a week.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 13, 2013)

Or transfer to a night truck if you're determined to go to the five day a week course. You'll be up for over 24 hours at a stretch at least one day but it's doable.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Dec 13, 2013)

Find a course that is 2 days a week. The program I went through and also another one I now teach for are Friday evening for 8 hours and Saturday days for 8 hours. 

There are plenty of programs in California with a realistic schedule for the adult learner with work and familial obligations.


----------



## phideux (Dec 14, 2013)

Is it Monday thru Friday, or Monday and Friday???
When I went to Paramedic school, we were basically in class 2 days a week, in the hospital one day a week, and on an ambulance one day a week. This was just the Paramedic portion of school, and went on for a year. 
During that year of school I worked a part time job, and ran as an EMT-I on the rescue squad, and we ran alot on the squad. That year me and my partner racked up over a thousand calls. 
Juggling it all can be done.


----------



## hogwiley (Dec 14, 2013)

I hate to say this, but nearly all the experienced EMTs in my Paramedic class have failed or quit, there's only a couple of us left with significant road experience. I've seen it written on here many times that EMT experience is almost irrelevant in Paramedic school, but I didn't really believe it until I saw it first hand. 

You may have to choose between working as an EMT and doing Paramedic school if the hours don't mesh.


----------



## jgmedic (Dec 14, 2013)

GothicTupac said:


> that isn't my option. The class is 5 days a week 9am-6pm. They only offer one class per year. I'm probably just gonna save for a year and then try to make it through somehow by only working maybe one shift or something.. idk



No it's not 5 days a week for a year. 1st semester Mon-Thurs with 1/2 day wednesday. 2nd semester 3 days + clinicals, 3rd semester 2 days+clinical and that usually takes your right into internship. BTW, you have to get there at 0700 for "PT".


----------



## Angel (Dec 14, 2013)

I did it, first semester we met something like 25 hours a week (3 day split) and days I wasn't in class I was working (40+ with OT) it was extremely difficult, and you will have NO social life, I wouldn't have done it if I didn't have to based on the fact that I think I could've preformed a lot better BUT its doable. just stay focused and use your downtime wisely. 

clinicals and field with also ease up a bit because hopefully you spend less time in class too, but if not then theres a bunch of downtime you can study and ask nurses/medics for tips ect.


----------



## GaMedic (Dec 14, 2013)

The school I went to had a shift friendly class. They taught the same thing on Mon,Tues then another class on Wed,Thurs.. Fridays were make up days for anything you missed or wanted more one on one time with instructors. You had to attend a day 1 class (Mon,Tues) and a day 2 class (Wed,Thurs) a week. I managed to get through it while doing my rides on free days while working a 24/48 schedule. It sucks regardless but has to be done. Shop around and find a schedule you think YOU can do.. If the schedule conflicts with preexisting obligations the chances of you quitting are higher.


----------



## Medic2409 (Dec 16, 2013)

Now, don't nobody throw rocks at me, but there are on-line programs available.  

I don't recommend them for everyone, but if you are willing to put in the time and self-study you can get your cert.

<ducking for cover>


----------



## newmedic33 (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm doing an online accredited program (percom) you gotta work harder to get the info to stick but it's definitely doable and I work full time for a fire dept and as an emt basic 24 hour shifts but we have a modified Kelly schedule so I have a lot of days off, gets a bit hectic with overtime and work bu I've been doing good so far, if you want it bad enough anything is possible.


----------



## unleashedfury (Dec 25, 2013)

It sucks,, kiss goodbye your social life for a year. 

my first go round I had to drop due to finanical obligations that was tues thurs fri and one weekend class a semester. 

this round I am tues and thurs in classroom. and I have to do 40 hours clinical per month. 20 hospital, 20 ride time. One saturday class a month for labs. and pratical skills. But now I go 3 days a week to finish my degree. 

I work a 12 hour day friday. and a 24 saturday. it gets me my 36 hours. 

Its not the best of situations but its what I want so I gotta suffer.


----------



## SixEightWhiskey (Dec 25, 2013)

My school is all day Tues, Wed evening, all day Sat and one all day Sun a month. I work a 14 on Mon and Thurs, and usually pick up an extra 12 on either Friday or my off Sundays. Permanently scheduled for 28 hrs/wk but picking up the 3rd shift brings me up to my 40. Doesn't leave room for much else but my program is only 11 months start to finish. 

Who needs sleep and a social life anyways?


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Dec 25, 2013)

I did medic last year while working 3 part time jobs and going to another school full-time. It is definitely doable. I scaled back my work hours, but still made the dean's list in school. I had ZERO social life. People in medic school that tried to go out for beers on a Saturday night failed out. The people who passed (and also worked jobs concurrently) spent their Saturday nights eating pizza and studying with a study group. I saw my girlfriend once or twice a month for a year. It's a balancing act. You can definitely do it, and it will even benefit you...you can ask your medics for help with questions you have during shifts. But remember that if you choose to do that, you will have to neglect other things like your family or a social life. Delete things like Facebook and give away your tv and you'll come up with lots of free time.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 25, 2013)

Sorry, but you can still have a social life and attend paramedic school. 

It's 10th grade level material and sadly, most of it is rote memorization. 

Rocket science (or any real science) it ain't. 

I was still able to work 24 to 36 hours a week, go to a movie or go have beers with friends on weekends. I maintained a 4.0 throughout medic school. It all about time management. You do not need to study EVERY WAKING MINUTE and if you go out for a beer you won't instantly forget pharmacology. Balance your life and you won't wind up as a person who is  an EMS zombie and not much of anything else. And if you want to keep your relationship healthy, taking your wife or girlfriend out for dinner every now and again is a good idea...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 25, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Sorry, but you can still have a social life and attend paramedic school.
> 
> It's 10th grade level material and sadly, most of it is rote memorization.
> 
> ...



Depends on how your schedule for medic school and work are set up, not to mention if you have to pick up extra shifts.

The last couple of employees who went thru medic school had school from 0900-1800 Mon, Tue, Wed, and Thur. They had to stay full time at work for the money. So they would have to work Fri, Sat, and Sun. Every other week they would have to 4 shifts. Most of the time they would be go straight from work to school back to work.

So not much free time at all. The little bit of free time they had was spent doing essays, homework, reading assigned material, and studying.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 25, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Most of the time they would be go straight from work to school back to work.
> 
> So not much free time at all. The little bit of free time they had was spent doing essays, homework, reading assigned material, and studying.



At one point I had a stretch of about 8 weeks where the way my work, school, and clinical schedule fell, I'd wake up for work Sun morning and wouldn't get to bed again until Thurs night. Just got by with naps on the couch or in the ambulance whenever I could fit them in.

Most of the time it wasn't that bad though, and though I was busy and tired, I still hung out with my family and friends some. What little studying I had to do got done in the ambulance during work or ride clinical. The whole thing went by plenty fast anyway.


----------



## bill williams (Dec 27, 2013)

I am currently working as an EMT through medic school. I started off working full time during the beginning but switched to part time once clinicals started. I manage to work 20-30 hours a week. Money is tight but studying and earning that card is my priority right now.
good luck


----------

